# OK to use an old Audio Control Equalizer mic?



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

I have an old Audio Control Equalizer that has a pink noise generator and accompanying mic. I want to use the mic with REW to put in bass traps in my home studio. Anything I should know?
Thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Yes - you'll need a calibration file for the mic, which you would load into REW. Without it, your measurements won't be accurate.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks. I assume that I can use REW to create the cal file? I am not at the computer, which is down for a few days, so I can't look at REW to find out.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

No, REW can’t create a calibration file for a mic. You can create one yourself, but you’d have to have a frequency response plot of the mic in order to do that. This post will tell you how to do that.

Can you post a picture of the mic? If it’s like the one that was included with my AudioControl RTA, I have a calibration file you might be able to use.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

Wayne:
Thanks for all the info. I am hoping to get a picture late this evening. The mic has no markings on it and has a RCA connector.


----------



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi again!
I found the manual for my equalizer(C-101) and it has SOME specs for the calibration mic. Apparently the mic requires a +5V phantom power. Weird, with a RCA connection! I have no idea what will happen if I try to plug it into a +48V phantom power with a RCA to XLR connection. I think I don't want to try that. The manual does include a minuscule freq graph!
Since I have access to a Radio Shack SPL meter , I guess I will use that. My understanding is that this memter is not very accurate at higher frequencies.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I am wondering if someone replaced the connector on the mic, Phantom power must use an XLR connector to function. It is possible that the mic has a place inside for a battery?


----------



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

No, it really is this way. This is an old(1983?) equalizer and this is a dedicated mic. I have owned the unit its whole life. The manual states that it is a condenser mic, and that the equalizer provides the +5 volts. Weird I know, but it is what it is.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Is it a TRS 1/4" input or just a TS connector?


----------



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

Just TS, I even opened up the connector....only one wire and the ground!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I dont know how they can run phantom power to that mic it defies the rules.


----------



## scottfa (Jun 23, 2010)

Well, I guess it is their own rules


----------

